# German Shepherd Police Dog in action - fantastic!



## coushattagal (Sep 7, 2004)

http://eppsnet.com/2009/01/police-dog-in-action

I don't know how to copy this video so posted the link. This dog is like a bullet over the top of the car to get the criminal!


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: German Police Dog in action - fantastic!*

haha thats a great video, talk about a wake up call for the criminal!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: German Police Dog in action - fantastic!*

That is cool!! I could be wrong, but I think that is a Malinois, not a German Shepherd.


----------



## gen1runner (Nov 2, 2009)

That is a gif file from these training scenario clips. Those dogs are pretty inpressive....

LINK


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: German Police Dog in action - fantastic!*

Yeah it looked Mal to me too, but still cool! I wonder if this was a training simulation? It almost looks like the perp is wearing a padded coat.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: German Police Dog in action - fantastic!*

I wish the image was bigger too! Hard to tell of it is a Mal or GSD but WOW! Talk about Fast!!


----------



## MrMacleod (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: German Police Dog in action - fantastic!*

Being that fast, jumping that car, my first thougt is it's Mal. But the force in which he hits the guy looks like it could have been Shepherd...but the coloring I think doesn't look GSD since most departments buy imports.

Either way, there is nothing better than watching a K9 take down a bad guy in real life....well..maybe hearing said bad guy scream like a stuck pig is pretty entertaining too..haha


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: German Police Dog in action - fantastic!*

Yeah, I've seen that, too. It is a Malinois, though.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: German Police Dog in action - fantastic!*

That clip is a section of a longer video of mals training - here is the full video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hc5P8n3LRak


----------



## Phazewolf (May 16, 2007)

*Re: German Police Dog in action - fantastic!*

I have seen that video on a other site and there is a lot more too it and yes it is a Mal. Here is the link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbD3qzMcJxA&feature=related Enjoy the screams of pain...


----------



## Phazewolf (May 16, 2007)

*Re: German Police Dog in action - fantastic!*

Opps someone else beet me too it lol. oh well.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: German Police Dog in action - fantastic!*

Did anyone see that dog turn and start attacking the officer??


----------



## Keisha (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: German Police Dog in action - fantastic!*

Whoa, the one where two dogs came from two different directions was cool! I can't imagine how much training must go into these scenarios.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: German Police Dog in action - fantastic!*

Can you imagine the amount of bite force with two dogs on you without a bite suit?? OMG! OUCH!!


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: German Police Dog in action - fantastic!*



> Originally Posted By: Angel RDid anyone see that dog turn and start attacking the officer??


Yeah, what was that all about?


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: German Police Dog in action - fantastic!*

That didnt look right..
Why did he attack the officer?


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: German Police Dog in action - fantastic!*

Simple redirected aggression, the dog is frustrated and snaps to what is nearest, sometimes to the air, you see it often in high drive dogs.

The video is French, I think I saw it by the first time around 2002 but is still one of my favorites.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: German Police Dog in action - fantastic!*

Not safe.
At all.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: German Police Dog in action - fantastic!*

Perhaps. But Police dog handlers and police dogs risk their lives everyday to keep YOU safe.


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: German Police Dog in action - fantastic!*

Intense dogs! Nice job.


> Originally Posted By: Angel RNot safe.
> At all.


It's like trying to break up a dog fight and getting bit in the process, the dog wasn't TRYING to bite you, but it was trying for something and you happened to be there and it accidentally got you instead.

The officer pulled the dog away while it was still in "get the bad guy!"-mode. The dog bit the handler but let go(which it likely wouldn't have done had it been the bad guy hitting it) and regained focus on its handler.

I'd just consider it a risk of the job, if you look I'm sure you could find more pictures/videos of police dogs biting their handler or another officer by mistake. It's not like they're going all out attacking, it was a mistake, redirected aggression.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: German Police Dog in action - fantastic!*



> Originally Posted By: CastlemaidPerhaps. But Police dog handlers and police dogs risk their lives everyday to keep YOU safe.


SERIOUSLY??
COME ON!
We dont have dogs in our town. Or crime for that matter.
BUT THANKS I WANSNT BASHING THE COPS............


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: German Police Dog in action - fantastic!*



> Originally Posted By: SteffanieIntense dogs! Nice job.
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Angel RNot safe.
> ...



Thanks for explaining it to me. Without freaking out about cops keeping me safe. (YAH I know they do.)
But that wasnt the intent of my post.........
Thank you for taking time to explain.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: German Police Dog in action - fantastic!*

The point was that the cops were willing to risk a bite during the course of action in order to do their job. Their job isn't safe. They accept that as part of the job. 

Angel R, you read a lot into people's post that was not intended. 

And using Capitals and multible exclamation points comes across as "freaking out", wouldn't hurt the flow of information exchange if those were toned down.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: German Police Dog in action - fantastic!*



> Originally Posted By: CastlemaidPerhaps. But Police dog handlers and police dogs risk their lives everyday to keep YOU safe.


Then why is "YOU" capitalized?


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: German Police Dog in action - fantastic!*



> Originally Posted By: Angel RNot safe.
> At all.


It is part of the fun!

Do you want pictures? I can show you the inner part of my tigh, and we were not even doing protection work, only playing tug.


----------



## Keisha (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: German Police Dog in action - fantastic!*

lol ^ LicanAntai

I sometimes wonder how bad it must hurt to get bitten by a dog that *really* wants to bite you. My sister's lab accidentally clamped down on my hand when we were playing tug, didn't even break the skin, and I literally couldn't make a fist for an hour after.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: German Police Dog in action - fantastic!*

I heard that. Luther mistook my fingers for the chicken bone I was trying to get out of his mouth one day. 

LOL, we should start Wound of the Week contest. I've got a nice one from Otto trying to kiss me while he was running at full tilt and I was bent over picking something up. Dog has a head like a cobble stone.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: German Police Dog in action - fantastic!*

Ya wouldn't want to be bite with out a bite suit.The one time Athena as a pup chomped down on my finger while trying t get a rawhide out hurt like heck... 
My knees are constantly bruised from her big head running into them.


----------



## luvdogz (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: German Police Dog in action - fantastic!*

my mal would do that - any Mal with good drive would do that. They're intense!

yeh, that guy had a bite suit on.

I got bit by one of my most benign, gentle dogs once because he was in pain and i made the mistake of bending down to pet and comfort him. He's a small basset mix and he chomped me with his full force. I fell to the floor in agony. He was at the pound the next day. 

JUST KIDDING. Still have him - he's a senior citizen..


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: German Police Dog in action - fantastic!*



> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaI heard that. Luther mistook my fingers for the chicken bone I was trying to get out of his mouth one day.
> 
> LOL, we should start Wound of the Week contest. I've got a nice one from Otto trying to kiss me while he was running at full tilt and I was bent over picking something up. Dog has a head like a cobble stone.



Oh my dog has done that!
We were playing ball...and I was kicking the ball (I had sandles on, stupid I know! lol) and he bit my foot trying to get the ball too early
It hurt SO badly. I couldnt walk on it for a week.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: German Police Dog in action - fantastic!*

Yeah that happened to me with Rex when I was about 18. Don't recall how long it hurt for, but it was a long time. Still remember the look on his big handsome face while I was hopping around on one foot screaming.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: German Police Dog in action - fantastic!*

I remember some years ago a "friend" was training a Mal for PPD. He wanted the dog to launch himself at full speed and wanted a light helper to use the bite suit so the dog could knock him down... they used me! That dog made me fly and literally eat the grass.

Those days I had bad cold, and some days later I noticed it hurt to breath deep. I was starting to get worried, with pictures of pneumonia on my head when I saw my back in the mirror... It was a big purple/black bruise all over it! Ouch, now I can tell how it feels to get bitten by a dog that *really* wants to bite you.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: German Police Dog in action - fantastic!*

And they say I'm a crazy chick!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: German Police Dog in action - fantastic!*



> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaYeah that happened to me with Rex when I was about 18. Don't recall how long it hurt for, but it was a long time. Still remember the look on his big handsome face while I was hopping around on one foot screaming.



Oh man, I screamed SO loud! Kilo came over to see me....I was crying so hard....he ran and found my bf and sat next to him whining. I think he knew he hurt me. I couldnt be mad at my best boy! He did it by accident.
I have a HUGE scar on my foot now.
lol


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

*Re: German Police Dog in action - fantastic!*

The Shutzhund vids make it look so sweet with the dog "outing" immediately. But the reality is that the dogs KNOW that schutzhund and the bite suit guy and the sleeve and the little stick thingy is all a game. 

If you notice, these guys may have been padded, but the padding was hidden. They were trying to fool the dogs into thinking that this was the real thing. 

A dog that has been ramped up into overdrive does not necessarily snap out of it when you say "enough" or "out" or whatever German or Dutch or Chech term for it is. The dogs are red hot and are not necessarily even hearing you.

I have seen bitches fighting -- the real thing with bloody wounds all around. It ain't pretty. I have a few scars... I would HATE to have to pull a dog that is in that mode off of a human being. 

I am not faulting the mal. Mals are all of what 60 pounds??? They have to be pretty intense to pull down a full grown man.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: German Police Dog in action - fantastic!*

the video is really cool.



> Originally Posted By: Angel RDid anyone see that dog turn and start attacking the officer??


If you look closely, the officer has something in his hand. It really looks to me like he gave the dog a bite on a tug or something. Watch when his back is turned.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

*Re: German Police Dog in action - fantastic!*

I watched him take his glove off to check the bite on his hand.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: German Police Dog in action - fantastic!*



> Originally Posted By: Angel R
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: CastlemaidPerhaps. But Police dog handlers and police dogs risk their lives everyday to keep YOU safe.
> ...


Guilty!!! I apologize for my over-the-top reaction.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: German Police Dog in action - fantastic!*

lol
I dont care 
just makin a point!
I tend to use caps alot. I try not to....but it comes out that way!
Sorry if I annoyed you with it!


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: German Police Dog in action - fantastic!*

With my Belgian.... I have never seen a more intense dog! It's unbelievable! Everything she does is to the extreme and when you get her wound up she doesn't snap out of it. It's very interesting to watch the differences of how belgians react vs gsd reactions!

My female weighs 60lbs and is skin and bones.... not one ounce of fat. I believe males weigh 60-70lbs. 

Who do you think wants that ball more???


----------

